# Voice Memo Recorder for Macbook



## switcherG (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi,

I am looking for an easy to use and cheap Voice Memo recorder for my Macbook. My main requirements are for me to easily record voice memos on my mac and then retrieve them and possibly e-mail them or assign to iCal for scheduled to-do's. Also for others to leave me a message. I do not need video recording though, just audio to-do's.

Thanks,
G


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 13, 2009)

Small, Cheap and current? Then you want Audio Recorder. It is  one trick pony to record the human voice (no music) from the line-in or microphone.


----------

